# Does root for 4.5.629 eXist yet?



## mentalchaos (Aug 30, 2011)

I had to sbf back to stock gingerbread, and my phone updated to 4.5.629. Is there a way to root for this version?

My search has come up empty.


----------



## Pun (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as I know, .629 is still locked up tight. It seems that all the old root methods (including motofail) have been patched. If you were rooted before the OTA, it's possible that some of your apps might still have root. If you just SBF'd though, that probably won't help you. I wish I could be more helpful, but it looks like you're stuck. SBF'ing again to downgrade is also out of the question, since they changed the bootloader and it no longer accepts old SBF's (trying to do so will hard-brick your device!).


----------

